# I Need Help Wit My Fry Set Up



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

I have had my reds..breed before in a 55g twice I had a friend asst. Me removing the fry but we lost a lot .. but now that I have a 125g and iam gonna now put in gravel to see if they breed again. What do you guys suggest toi do once I see eggs or fry , do Iremove the big dish or how do I remove the fry or eggs ...and how do I do the eggs .. I just wanna have successful batch this time .. and these particular reds breed every summer ...?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Personally I dont suggest gravel, when you siphone the eggs the gravel my crush them as they go into the siphone tube or gravel vac. Also gravel is hard to move around after the eggs have hatched into fry becuase they tend to slip between and under the gravel making it a hassel to find every single one. You would remove them with a gravel vac, its the best way so far. If you dont want to change your substrate can always just add a flat slate of rock in the tank and see if they decide to lay their eggs on it. That way you can just remove the slate with the eggs on it and place it into a smaller breeder thank with a air stone and lower rated power head to help airagate the eggs. the power head also helps prevent the growth of fungus on the eggs unless your water is dirty. Take care man and best of luck, hope it works for you this time.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Black or dark gravel is best imo. Easy to see the eggs on dark sub. A day or two after they hatch & fall into gravel, siphon them out with a gravel vac. No need for a dish, slate or whatever. Gravel will work perfect. GL


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

BRUNER247 said:


> Black or dark gravel is best imo. Easy to see the eggs on dark sub. A day or two after they hatch & fall into gravel, siphon them out with a gravel vac. No need for a dish, slate or whatever. Gravel will work perfect. GL


 Now after I siphon the eggs out do I just put them inn a 10 g tank and should the water be the same temp of course but when do I remove the eggs as soon as I see them or should they be moved when ?


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

Sylar_92 said:


> Personally I dont suggest gravel, when you siphone the eggs the gravel my crush them as they go into the siphone tube or gravel vac. Also gravel is hard to move around after the eggs have hatched into fry becuase they tend to slip between and under the gravel making it a hassel to find every single one. You would remove them with a gravel vac, its the best way so far. If you dont want to change your substrate can always just add a flat slate of rock in the tank and see if they decide to lay their eggs on it. That way you can just remove the slate with the eggs on it and place it into a smaller breeder thank with a air stone and lower rated power head to help airagate the eggs. the power head also helps prevent the growth of fungus on the eggs unless your water is dirty. Take care man and best of luck, hope it works for you this time.


Thanks a lot because I seen eggs before but they never hatched I usually just have a tank full of fry and that was the first time..I had eggs and I lost em.. I just needed to know when to move the eggs and how ? And in moving the fry what's the best tactics as well wit out killing them..but I do pay ATT. You guys are fish breeders so


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

nyc rbp said:


> Thanks a lot because I seen eggs before but they never hatched I usually just have a tank full of fry and that was the first time..I had eggs and I lost em.. I just needed to know when to move the eggs and how ? And in moving the fry what's the best tactics as well wit out killing them..but I do pay ATT. You guys are fish breeders so


Siphoning them out is the quickest way to relocate them, but if you want to take extra care a regular net with fine mesh like one on a brineshrimp net works very well. Good luck


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot I swear for whoever wants to Get into the P world this is the site and you guys are great ..24/7 trust I will be reaching out for all kinds of asst.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

The eggs will take about a day or so to hatch so you can siphone them out before that. I usually stir the gravel gently with my hand and siphone the floating eggs up. A net works good to catch fry though very small fry can be siphoned too. A turkey baster is a great tool to have on hand.


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> The eggs will take about a day or so to hatch so you can siphone them out before that. I usually stir the gravel gently with my hand and siphone the floating eggs up. A net works good to catch fry though very small fry can be siphoned too. A turkey baster is a great tool to have on hand.


That sounds rite .. so crap last time I had took all the eggs out but they never hatched but I will defently try your way


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

What colour were they. If they were clear and not orangeish then they were not fertilized properly. If they are not fertilized they soon develop fungus.


----------



## nyc rbp (Feb 21, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> What colour were they. If they were clear and not orangeish then they were not fertilized properly. If they are not fertilized they soon develop fungus.


They were clear if I remember but I will look for the oranges color.. and then remove


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Orange eggs are what you want. Imo its best to wait till they hatch in parents tank & fall into gravel then siphon them out. Eggs are sticky so you'll leave tons if you siphon eggs. The fry tank temp will be the same temp as parents water as you'll be using their water. Methylene blue will slow down or stop fungus on eggs if you siphon them. Wait till they hatch & you won't have that problem.


----------

